
Why Has Knol Survived Google's Orphan-Project Killing Spree? - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/why-has-knol-survived-googles-orphan-project-killing-spree-goog/page/1
======
trickjarrett
Cutts discussed Knol just yesterday on his blog. He points out that the
project is far exceeding Wikipedia's growth during the same age of the
project.

This is a long haul project for Google. Their strategy has long been use
Search as the base, see what users are searching for or going to, and begin
building your own competitor to that market. They did it with Google News, and
other projects. Knol is their entry into the competition with Wikipedia,
something which isn't going to be won in the short term. So this is a project,
like Google Reader, they're investing in and letting run.

